# Adorable knit sweater pattern ( Free)



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I came across this pattern and think it's so cute! 



Log In / Join the Lion Brand community to get free knitting and free crochet patterns and more!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

That is so cute! I wish I could knit; I only crochet. I can do the basic knit and purl, but have never actually made anything.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Cute ..wishing i was a knitter .


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't knitted in 20 years, but maybe it's time to start again. That sweater is really cute.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

revakb2 said:


> I haven't knitted in 20 years, but maybe it's time to start again. That sweater is really cute.


It's been a long time for me too! Since my body isn't allowing me to do a lot of things I used to , and as much as I love the computer, I need something else to do beside that! LOL 

I thought I'd get back to knitting and sewing , both of which I've abandoned for a long time...hope I can remember how to !!! LOL


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

that is so cute. i crochet better than knit. however my sister might need a new project to knit. hehehe


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terry - I'm pretty sure I used that pattern to make a sweater for Tammy's Emma last year. I think it was pretty easy to do and very cute. I think I had to get a different kind of fun fur than what they show if I recall. I'm taking my yearly knitting classes again -- just had my first one last week after many months off because of work. Starting to knit a little sweater for someone very special. Not sayin' who


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Terry - I'm pretty sure I used that pattern to make a sweater for Tammy's Emma last year. I think it was pretty easy to do and very cute. I think I had to get a different kind of fun fur than what they show if I recall. I'm taking my yearly knitting classes again -- just had my first one last week after many months off because of work. Starting to knit a little sweater for someone very special. Not sayin' who


yes, it probably was because it states at the site that the ''fluffy'' yarn shown in the photo was no longer available and they posted a list of alternative yarns. They showed photos of people who made the sweater, many using what looks like the 'eyelash' yarn and I think I like that even better anyway!


----------

